# Smoking tube



## crazzycajun (Apr 29, 2020)

I got this in a email today not sure how many ways they are getting around Todd’s patent , but did find it ironic it’s out of stock


----------



## daveomak (Apr 30, 2020)

Most of the folks here, support Todd because he's a long time member here and a member of the staff that runs this AMAZIN' forum......  pun intended......
Are you invested in the product you displayed ????


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Apr 30, 2020)

They get around the patent by changing the design.
Just about every review on these knock offs say they don't work very well. 
If I was in the market right now for a tube or tray,  I'd stick with Todd's tried and true design.


----------



## crazzycajun (Apr 30, 2020)

daveomak said:


> Most of the folks here, support Todd because he's a long time member here and a member of the staff that runs this AMAZIN' forum......  pun intended......
> Are you invested in the product you displayed ????


No I have nothing to do with kingsford other than a holiday purchase or so I use Todd’s ampts. I am just seeing more and more knock offs is all I was getting at


----------

